

Ask HN:  How do you feel net neutrality impacts barrier to entry? - phatboyslim

For those who have started an online business, or would like to start an online business, how do you feel today's ruling by the FCC has impacted your ability to bring your product to market?   Do you feel by imposing a 'fast lane' for certain network traffic, that this would impact your ability to achieve success?
======
ScottWhigham
At this point, it's still so vague that I have no opinion. I'm sort of in a
"probably won't affect me so I'll wait and, if it stirs up a bunch of other
posts, I'll pay closer attention" mode.

Note that I'm specifically talking about your title question posted, not the
bill itself.

------
cheae
Google can afford to keep a fast lane for YouTube. Can a new vidoe sharing
startup with some unique feature compete with them?

